# GTA V Next Gen Release Date



## Darren

They pushed back PC release to Jan 27th and Xbone and PS4 are November 18th.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/technology-science/technology/gta-v-release-date-ps4-4209829


----------



## spirit

Yep I heard about that.

Talk about cashing in on what will be a game that is well over a year old by then.  

But hey, at least it is coming to PC and the newer consoles!


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Yep I heard about that.
> 
> Talk about cashing in on what will be a game that is well over a year old by then.
> 
> But hey, at least it is coming to PC and the newer consoles!



My guess is they ran in to some issues with PC porting and decided to wait. They realized how much they effed up on their last PC port and don't want a repeat. Also would explain why the trailer was recorded on PS4.

I'm looking forward to the new content too.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> My guess is they ran in to some issues with PC porting and decided to wait. They realized how much they effed up on their last PC port and don't want a repeat. Also would explain why the trailer was recorded on PS4.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the new content too.


Probably... s'pose it's better for the game to come out late but working well than quickly but full of bugs that take them a year to patch.

If it's not too expensive and the reviews are good (and if it'll run on a GTX 760 without giving my system a heart attack) then I'll probably get it at some point. It could be good fun.


----------



## Darren

It'll run on your GTX 760, if IIRC the predicted recommended settings were basically about what our video cards are for respective brands. 

And remember the new consoles run on what's basically a 7850 and I don't see Rockstar throwing PC a bone and upping it a lot just for the sake of it.

And seriously, it's probably my favorite game of the last 3 years.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> It'll run on your GTX 760, if IIRC the predicted recommended settings were basically about what our video cards are for respective brands.
> 
> And remember the new consoles run on what's basically a 7850 and I don't see Rockstar throwing PC a bone and upping it a lot just for the sake of it.


Very true. We'll have to wait and see but I should be OK.

I never played GTA IV but I heard it was a good game but the console port to PC was pretty poor. I hope this is better but as you said because it's coming out about 16 months after the original release it better had be!!


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Very true. We'll have to wait and see but I should be OK.
> 
> I never played GTA IV but I heard it was a good game but the console port to PC was pretty poor. I hope this is better but as you said because it's coming out about 16 months after the original release it better had be!!



I don't know what it was like on launch but I heard it was almost unplayable. Now it works pretty well but it doesn't run as well as it should considering your hardware and how old and meh it looks (in this day and age at least).

Even on my 7970 and my 8320 I'll drop in to the 20's framerate when driving through traffic. And that's with render distance at 60 out of 100. Also as I upgraded my computer from Phenom II -> 8320 and 7850 -> 7970 I didn't see much difference.

I tried GTA IV a few nights ago and it feels so clunky, dated, and unpolished compared to GTA V. It does however actually run at decent frames. I can never get over how poorly GTA V runs on my Xbox. It's almost always in the upper 20's framerate and will drop to the lower 20's when driving. It will also lag right before you're about to hit something. You're blazing through traffic and right before you're about to hit another car while going 130 mph the game realizes it and lags to calculate the collision and kills the FPS. That's really distracting.


----------



## zeppelin04

Denther said:


> I can never get over how poorly GTA V runs on my Xbox. It's almost always in the upper 20's framerate and will drop to the lower 20's when driving. It will also lag right before you're about to hit something. You're blazing through traffic and right before you're about to hit another car while going 130 mph the game realizes it and lags to calculate the collision and kills the FPS. That's really distracting.



I have this sitting around on Xbox 360 but havent touched it yet.  I guess I should wait for the pc release.  I think my CPU can handle it but may need a new graphics card.


----------



## Darren

zeppelin04 said:


> I have this sitting around on Xbox 360 but havent touched it yet.  I guess I should wait for the pc release.  I think my CPU can handle it but may need a new graphics card.



What are your specs?

I think it'd be worth play on your Xbox, especially if you're not crazy picky about framerate like me.


----------



## zeppelin04

Denther said:


> What are your specs?
> 
> I think it'd be worth play on your Xbox, especially if you're not crazy picky about framerate like me.



i-5 3570.  Amd 7850. 16gb ram.  That should cover the high points.   It runs everything I have on steam at max graphics.  The most recent is Skyrim, Hitman Absolution (which kind of sucks), and sims 3.  Not sure how it would handle a few new games.  Still looking to buy tomb raider and assassins creed 4 on sale one day.


----------



## Darren

zeppelin04 said:


> i-5 3570.  Amd 7850. 16gb ram.  That should cover the high points.   It runs everything I have on steam at max graphics.  The most recent is Skyrim, Hitman Absolution (which kind of sucks), and sims 3.  Not sure how it would handle a few new games.  Still looking to buy tomb raider and assassins creed 4 on sale one day.



I just upgraded from a 7850 to my 7970 and it's still a pretty respectable card. You should be able to play GTA V no problems on what I would guess about medium. Again that's just guesswork on my part but I'm pretty confident that's about right.


----------



## Agent Smith

I just hope they iron out all the bugs for the PC port.


----------



## Darren

Bumping this due to today's announcement.

I am so pumped for this launch. I'm glad they're going to make the full retail price for a year+ old game worth it. First person looks awesome and 4K support is nice (even though useless for me).

http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-5-pc-gets-4k-support-and-first-person-mode/


----------



## spirit

Going to read the reviews first before I purchase. I don't want to pay for a game that runs like crap (like the last one apparently did) so I am hoping it runs well from the get-go. Waited long enough!


----------



## Troncoso

So, there's this if you haven't seen it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBkCB1zRIx4


----------



## Darren

Any of you planning on getting it on Xbone or PS4? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it once it launches.

I'm also really wondering about the System Requirements.


----------



## beers

Denther said:


> Any of you planning on getting it on Xbone or PS4? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it once it launches.
> 
> I'm also really wondering about the System Requirements.



Maybe eventually for PS4.  I'll probably Redbox it at some point just for a quick day or two fix.  I dumped a decent chunk of time into the 360 version so should be interesting to compare.


----------



## G80FTW

Denther said:


> Any of you planning on getting it on Xbone or PS4? I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on it once it launches.
> 
> I'm also really wondering about the System Requirements.



I have a PS4 and I will be getting it on both the PS4 and PC when it comes out. I will be very interested to see how my current machine will handle GTA V.  Like someone stated already, I do hope its not like GTA 4 for PC.  But, I did read that the RAGE engine they used (which was new when they made GTA 4) wasnt actually designed to be a game engine, so they have had a few years to tinker with it hopefully by now its a much better engine. I figured they would have scrapped RAGE altogether and use a new engine for the next gen, but we will see how well this overhaul works.... I personally think RAGE is horrible. Its lack of AA support was a big killer for me.

GTA 5 might convince me to build a new machine, it is about that time anyway. But I havent run into a game that has caused me any problems yet performance wise. Was thinking about just upgrading my graphics card to a 980 or something, not sure how my CPU will hold up though as it wasnt great for gaming when it was new haha.


----------



## HackSpoon

Denther said:


> They pushed back PC release to Jan 27th and Xbone and PS4 are November 18th.



Hmmm, never heard of the Xbone.


----------



## Geoff

HackSpoon said:


> Hmmm, never heard of the Xbone.


Xbox One lol


----------



## Darren

G80FTW said:


> I have a PS4 and I will be getting it on both the PS4 and PC when it comes out. I will be very interested to see how my current machine will handle GTA V.  Like someone stated already, I do hope its not like GTA 4 for PC.  But, I did read that the RAGE engine they used (which was new when they made GTA 4) wasnt actually designed to be a game engine, so they have had a few years to tinker with it hopefully by now its a much better engine. I figured they would have scrapped RAGE altogether and use a new engine for the next gen, but we will see how well this overhaul works.... I personally think RAGE is horrible. Its lack of AA support was a big killer for me.



Everyone always cites the fact that Max Payne 3 is the same engine and runs really well on PC. Granted a linear action game doesn't function nearly the same as an open world game like GTA V. I also think Rockstar knows how bad they screwed up on GTA IV and know not to do that again. They're spending a lot of time on this new release with adding a whole bunch of new things, so I'm sure they'll have spent time making it run well too.


----------



## Shane

I hope in GTA V for PC they allow us to really open up View distance,Its one thing that annoyed me in GTA IV was the blury background even at maximum settings.

I'm thinking 2gb Vram as their recommended specs wont be enough for maximum settings though.


----------



## Darren

Shane said:


> I hope in GTA V for PC they allow us to really open up View distance,Its one thing that annoyed me in GTA IV was the blury background even at maximum settings.
> 
> I'm thinking 2gb Vram as their recommended specs wont be enough for maximum settings though.



If you look at some of the new screenshots the draw distance is really really good. And that's on PS4 too I believe. 

I might actually have a use for the 3GB's I've got on my 7970. My roommate has an FX 6300 and a 7870 (2GB). I'm quite interested to see how the game runs for him versus how it runs for me.


----------



## spirit

I've got 4GB on my GTX 760 so I should be OK.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> I've got 4GB on my GTX 760 so I should be OK.



You'll be held back by being a 760, not the 4GB. 

I would imagine you can run it high but not with everything totally cranked.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> I might actually have a use for the 3GB's I've got on my 7970.



You havent found a use for 3GB yet?? Iv made great use of my 4GB for more than a year now.  Crank up the AA man. Plenty of games Im using more than 3GB with.


----------



## Darren

G80FTW said:


> You havent found a use for 3GB yet?? Iv made great use of my 4GB for more than a year now.  Crank up the AA man. Plenty of games Im using more than 3GB with.



Actually I'm kind of just assuming I haven't used it. I don't really play stuff that's really demanding except trying out stuff like Crysis 3. I can't afford new games for 60 bucks so almost everything I play is at least a year or two old.


----------



## Agent Smith

Crap. All I have at the moment is a GTX 560TI. All it has is a Gig. Works for what I use it for and that is mostly COD and FS2004. But when this game gets released I think I'll upgrade. I just hope I don't have to upgrade the PSU too. I just bought it a couple years back and barely used it. It's an Antec Gamer 520w. 

What's a $200 or less budget get you for GTAV in the GPU department and able to use my PSU?


----------



## Darren

R9 280?


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> You havent found a use for 3GB yet?? Iv made great use of my 4GB for more than a year now.  Crank up the AA man. Plenty of games Im using more than 3GB with.


How do you know how much of your VRAM is being used?


----------



## G80FTW

WRXGuy1 said:


> How do you know how much of your VRAM is being used?



I use either msi afterburner or the standard software from evga that  came with my card. The software from evga will graph the memory usage and display the peak.


----------



## Darren

GPU-Z can do it also.


----------



## Agent Smith

So what's the difference between dynamic and dedicated memory usage in GPU-Z? I totaly forgot that GPU-Z could do this despite having it installed on all my computers. I am curious to see how much vRAM is being used with my FS2004 which is close to 45 GB of an install. With all the addons I like to see the memory usage.


----------



## G80FTW

Agent Smith said:


> So what's the difference between dynamic and dedicated memory usage in GPU-Z? I totaly forgot that GPU-Z could do this despite having it installed on all my computers. I am curious to see how much vRAM is being used with my FS2004 which is close to 45 GB of an install. With all the addons I like to see the memory usage.



Do you have an older version of GPU-z? Because this is what mine looks like:





I have never used the sensor tab in GPU-z, but evgas software allows for a much larger graph over a longer period of time which I like.


----------



## G80FTW

Well, graphically so far to me on the PS4 GTA5 isnt a TON better than before. However, there are so many small improvements to the graphics that they all add up. 

I havent played story mode much yet, as Im playing online so I havent got to see the animals (which I thought were supposed to be added to online as well  )

First person view mode to me is meh, its not an FPS game and was never intended to be which is why it puzzled me when Rockstar said they were adding it.  But its not bad, I like all the changes they did to the game to adapt to it, its certainly alot more fun to drive in first person now having a speedo in the cars. But the interiors are still lacking, though much better than they were before.


----------



## Darren

I went over to a friend's dorm to check the game out for a few minutes and it was really nice. Looked good on his Xbone and ran noticeably smoother. I swear my copy on the Xbox 360 always runs in the mid to low 20's in FPS. The first person was really cool for driving and when he got in crashes it was very intense to have your FOV just whipped around like that. Also the combat seems a lot more brutal in first person.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> I went over to a friend's dorm to check the game out for a few minutes and it was really nice. Looked good on his Xbone and ran noticeably smoother. I swear my copy on the Xbox 360 always runs in the mid to low 20's in FPS. The first person was really cool for driving and when he got in crashes it was very intense to have your FOV just whipped around like that. Also the combat seems a lot more brutal in first person.



Yea the framerate is certainly alot smoother than it was last year.  And I love the FPS aspect when in a gunfight.  It may not be like COD or BF, but its close enough for me considering its a pretty large open world FPS now 

Deathmatches are alot better now and you can force first person view for everyone so it can be just like an FPS. All the animations they added for the first person was more than I thought they would do knowing Rockstar.  Rockstar has been known for cutting corners in their past games but its almost as if they have finally thought of everything for this one. You can even buy houses now which was something I always wanted for online mode!

I had enough fun in the game just standing in the middle of the highway in first person and getting hit by cars to watch it in first person.


----------



## Darren

Delayed until "March".

Requirements are out at least. Not as high as I expected. 7870 is recommended? CPU recommendation is a bit higher than I would have expected but maybe it will actually use all 8 cores. 

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...tent=gtavpc&utm_campaign=gtavpcspecs_01132015


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> Delayed until "March".
> 
> Requirements are out at least. Not as high as I expected. 7870 is recommended? CPU recommendation is a bit higher than I would have expected but maybe it will actually use all 8 cores.
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...tent=gtavpc&utm_campaign=gtavpcspecs_01132015



Those graphics are awesome


----------



## Darren

Franklin's hair is really detailed. That was the first thing I noticed. All the shots look fantastic. Too bad the hardware to run that kind of stuff is really really expensive for most consumers.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> Franklin's hair is really detailed. That was the first thing I noticed. All the shots look fantastic. Too bad the hardware to run that kind of stuff is really really expensive for most consumers.



I dont think it looks any different from PS4 to be honest... maybe a little more refined with post processing but thats it.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> I dont think it looks any different from PS4 to be honest... maybe a little more refined with post processing but thats it.


Doesn't even compare...

PS4:




PC:


----------



## C4C

Let's face it, the PC will always be better because there's less limits then on a console..

Especially in GTA V. We should expect to see really good shaders and shadowing compared to how it looked on the 360, and even next gen consoles. Personally, it looked great even on the 360/PS3 and I can't wait to see what's been done for PC.

Most screenshots you're gonna find are from demo trailers and don't actually represent in-game footage unless stated.


----------



## G80FTW

Geoff said:


> Doesn't even compare...
> 
> PS4:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC:



I dont know what ps4 your playing on, but the difference to me is minimal. Draw distance may be significantly improved along with AA but in terms of textures and shaders, doesnt look any different to me.


----------



## Darren

If the screenshots I've seen hold true, it's going to definitely look better.


----------



## Geoff

G80FTW said:


> I dont know what ps4 your playing on, but the difference to me is minimal. Draw distance may be significantly improved along with AA but in terms of textures and shaders, doesnt look any different to me.


Do you see the detail in the buildings and objects?  Look past the person, in the PS4 shot the car is basically just one solid color, same with the bus.  Then look at the PC screenshot, you can see every single crack in the wall.


----------



## G80FTW

Geoff said:


> Do you see the detail in the buildings and objects?  Look past the person, in the PS4 shot the car is basically just one solid color, same with the bus.  Then look at the PC screenshot, you can see every single crack in the wall.



The car has little reflection because its matte. The cars have excellent reflections in the ps4 version. And i dont think the textures look any different to me.

Im not saying it wont look better, it will. Im just saying it probably wont be as big of a difference like it was going from ps3 to ps4.


----------



## C4C

I agree with G80 on this one.. The PS4 has essentially an AMD quad core with a 8GB R9 265 strapped to it..lol


----------



## Darren

It's an 8 core I thought, coupled with a chip that was a modified 7870, which is a R9 270X I believe.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> It's an 8 core I thought, coupled with a chip that was a modified 7870, which is a R9 270X I believe.



Its an eight core with 4 fpus. So in gaming, it will act as a quad core.


----------



## Geoff

I'll tell you though, I'm really not impressed with the Xbox One graphics.  Coming from a 360, the difference in GTA V and COD: AW is not really that noticeable.


----------



## Troncoso

Really? I think the difference between the PS3 and PS4 version was pretty impressive. I just assumed the jump would be similar for XBox.


----------



## Darren

PS4's look noticeably better than XBONE's in my opinion.


----------



## Geoff

Troncoso said:


> Really? I think the difference between the PS3 and PS4 version was pretty impressive. I just assumed the jump would be similar for XBox.


Yup.  Obviously the One is better, but for 10+ years I would have expected next generation graphics, it reminds me of what PC games looked like in 2008.  I got the One as I was familiar with Xbox, and I already had a 360 so I could jump between the two on the same Live membership.


----------



## G80FTW

Geoff said:


> Yup.  Obviously the One is better, but for 10+ years I would have expected next generation graphics, it reminds me of what PC games looked like in 2008.  I got the One as I was familiar with Xbox, and I already had a 360 so I could jump between the two on the same Live membership.



Strange that the game wouldnt look the same on both consoles since its the exact same hardware.


----------



## Darren

G80FTW said:


> Strange that the game wouldnt look the same on both consoles since its the exact same hardware.



This is so easily disproven I even wonder how you came under that impression. First google hit after searing "xbone vs ps4 hardware". CPU is similar. GPU is not. 7790 vs 7870 is pretty different.

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/156273-xbox-720-vs-ps4-vs-pc-how-the-hardware-specs-compare


----------



## C4C

You also have to keep in mind that it depends on how easily developers are able to access all that power.. We really didn't see the 360 being pushed until BF4 and GTA V came out.. By then developers had found the best way to optimize.

It could still be another year or two (or three) before we see the Xbone and PS4 reach peak quality.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> This is so easily disproven I even wonder how you came under that impression. First google hit after searing "xbone vs ps4 hardware". CPU is similar. GPU is not. 7790 vs 7870 is pretty different.
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/156273-xbox-720-vs-ps4-vs-pc-how-the-hardware-specs-compare



When did this happen? Last i heard they had the exact same hardware. Of course, last time i looked up specs were pre launch. Didnt care much after that. If they are indeed different, then i dont understand why. Obviously they both had a deal to use AMD hardware, did AMD decide to limit the xbox for some reason?

In any case, im glad i went playstation  although as of now, i think xbox has much better games... i have all 5 of the games for ps4 haha.

And as for developers "getting used to" the console platforms, shouldnt be a problem like it was before since the hardware isnt special like it was before. Since its a typical computer processor, they shouldnt have issues. The software however, may be another thing entirely.


----------



## Darren

G80FTW said:


> When did this happen? Last i heard they had the exact same hardware. Of course, last time i looked up specs were pre launch. Didnt care much after that. If they are indeed different, then i dont understand why. Obviously they both had a deal to use AMD hardware, did AMD decide to limit the xbox for some reason?
> 
> In any case, im glad i went playstation  although as of now, i think xbox has much better games... i have all 5 of the games for ps4 haha.
> 
> And as for developers "getting used to" the console platforms, shouldnt be a problem like it was before since the hardware isnt special like it was before. Since its a typical computer processor, they shouldnt have issues. The software however, may be another thing entirely.



That article was published Nov 22 of 2013. I thought it was pretty common knowledge that the PS4 was noticeably more powerful, although not really seen yet as most games run the same on them. I did see that BF4 is at 900p (1600 x 900) on the PS4 vs 720p on the Xbone.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> That article was published Nov 22 of 2013.



So around the time of the launch.....


----------



## Darren

I thought it was a commonly known thing even before the launch but I didn't pay much attention as I didn't really care.


----------



## Okedokey

C4C said:


> You also have to keep in mind that it depends on how easily developers are able to access all that power.. We really didn't see the 360 being pushed until BF4 and GTA V came out.. By then developers had found the best way to optimize.
> 
> It could still be another year or two (or three) before we see the Xbone and PS4 reach peak quality.



That article also says the games look identical.


----------



## C4C

Specs released for PC.... Holy crap it's intense for the CPU.. GPU, not so much..


----------



## Aastii

How is that intensive? The fact that a next gen game only requires an 8 year old processor is impressive as hell. Even for the recommended specs, a AAA game, especially a sandbox game like GTA, only needing 30 month old hardware is not out of the ordinary


----------



## Darren

It boggles my mind how the recommended for Intel is a Quad Core at 3.2GHz while AMD it's an Octa-Core at 4.0GHz. I would imagine it makes use of 8 cores so it surprises me it doesn't recommend an i7 with HT to get 8 threads of use off the Intel chip.


----------



## Troncoso

I don't really consider GTAV next gen as it was built to run on 8 year old hardware and then upscaled for PC.


----------



## Darren

Well I'd assume it uses 8 cores on new consoles since they're octa cores, and GTA V PC is a lot more like the next gen consoles than last gen.


----------



## C4C

Aastii said:


> How is that intensive?



Well, considering I built my computer thinking BF4 was intensive, GTA V makes my 860K literally the minimum spec. I'm not even sure if I should pre-order it.


----------



## mep916

What's the minimum you'd have to spend to upgrade and take full advantage of the PC version? I'm running an i7 920 w a GTX260.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> Well I'd assume it uses 8 cores on new consoles since they're octa cores, and GTA V PC is a lot more like the next gen consoles than last gen.



Yes...but, 2 cores share an fpu so i doubt that games will be able to fully utilize 100% of that cpu. Im sure the octacore is more for being able to have a game running and switch between other programs on the consoles more than just for the games.


----------



## C4C

mep916 said:


> What's the minimum you'd have to spend to upgrade and take full advantage of the PC version? I'm running an i7 920 w a GTX260.



I'm on the FM2+ socket so to switch and take advantage would cost me around $260 (AM3+).. 

For you, it might be a matter of just upgrading your GPU, though it does meet the minimums. 

And that brings me to this curiosity question: _what will the minimum quality setting of GTA V look like?_


----------



## spirit

mep916 said:


> What's the minimum you'd have to spend to upgrade and take full advantage of the PC version? I'm running an i7 920 w a GTX260.



Probably just the price of upgrading to one of today's mid-high end cards, eg GTX 760 or 770.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

C4C said:


> I'm on the FM2+ socket so to switch and take advantage would cost me around $260 (AM3+)..
> 
> For you, it might be a matter of just upgrading your GPU, though it does meet the minimums.
> 
> And that brings me to this curiosity question: _what will the minimum quality setting of GTA V look like?_



Not too bad really. Even super low res games look pretty darn good in my book, but thats me with my Wii, and shitty ass computer


----------



## NikonGuy

Seems no one has said this yet, so I will. GTA, the entire series, SUCKS. 

Cheers:good:


----------



## Darren

NikonGuy said:


> Seems no one has said this yet, so I will. GTA, the entire series, SUCKS.
> 
> Cheers:good:



Thanks for the incredibly valid input.

GTA V at minimum settings will probably look like last generation, maybe a little worse in some respects like render distance and what not.


----------



## NikonGuy

Lol I just dont like GTA haha


----------



## Geoff

NikonGuy said:


> Lol I just dont like GTA haha


Get out.


----------



## NikonGuy

Geoff said:


> Get out.



I like Watch Dogs kinda. Im a FPS type, just cause was ok but Third person gets real boring real fast.


----------



## G80FTW

NikonGuy said:


> I like Watch Dogs kinda. Im a FPS type, just cause was ok but Third person gets real boring real fast.



GTAV has an amazing first person mode.


----------



## C4C

G80FTW said:


> GTAV has an amazing first person mode.



Except you FOV is less then realistic


----------



## Troncoso

G80FTW said:


> GTAV has an amazing first person mode.



Is it somehow better than normal first person modes?


----------



## Geoff

Troncoso said:


> Is it somehow better than normal first person modes?


This is the first time they've had first person mode.  It's always been third person.


----------



## Troncoso

Geoff said:


> This is the first time they've had first person mode.  It's always been third person.



Yes I know that, but it's far from the first game to do first person. I just thought describing it as "an amazing first person mode", was a bit weird.


----------



## Geoff

Troncoso said:


> Yes I know that, but it's far from the first game to do first person. I just thought describing it as "an amazing first person mode", was a bit weird.


GTA has always been a very unique game, so having first person mode when stealing cars is definitely unique.


----------



## Darren

I just want a smooth experience really. Even on my roommates PS4 there's pretty noticeable framerate drop. It looks way better than 360 but really not a whole lot smoother.


----------



## G80FTW

Troncoso said:


> Yes I know that, but it's far from the first game to do first person. I just thought describing it as "an amazing first person mode", was a bit weird.



I described as amazing, because when i first heard about them doing it i figured they would have just added the camera. But they added all the animations for it too making it pretty much just like any other fps you would play.



Darren said:


> I just want a smooth experience really. Even on my roommates PS4 there's pretty noticeable framerate drop. It looks way better than 360 but really not a whole lot smoother.



I dont notice any frame drops on ps4... maybe he has a connection issue, as we know 2k servers are junk.


----------



## Darren

G80FTW said:


> I dont notice any frame drops on ps4... maybe he has a connection issue, as we know 2k servers are junk.



Last time I checked your internet connection doesn't have anything to do with your framerate, especially in a singleplayer game. Also 2K isn't even related to GTA V...? 

Also I certainly notice FPS drops in certain situations like heavy traffic and explosions. I've seen it on both the Xbone and PS4. Also it's pretty easy to tell the game still isn't running at much more than 30 FPS.

Edit: Source on framerate claim for good measure. I hate to sound like an elitist but it really is kinda sad that the new consoles can't even do 30 FPS (consistently) 1080p without AA.
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-grand-theft-auto-5-performance-analysis


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> Last time I checked your internet connection doesn't have anything to do with your framerate, especially in a singleplayer game. Also 2K isn't even related to GTA V...?
> 
> Also I certainly notice FPS drops in certain situations like heavy traffic and explosions. I've seen it on both the Xbone and PS4. Also it's pretty easy to tell the game still isn't running at much more than 30 FPS.
> 
> Edit: Source on framerate claim for good measure. I hate to sound like an elitist but it really is kinda sad that the new consoles can't even do 30 FPS (consistently) 1080p without AA.
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-grand-theft-auto-5-performance-analysis



Firstly, GTAV is a multiplayer as well and people commonly mistake connection lag with frame droppage. 

2k is related to GTAV in the fact that they are in part of making it if you look at the credits, 2k is a part of rockstar and take-two interactive.  I commonly refer to them as 2k servers because i play nba2k15.

And im just saying that i havent noticed any frame drops when playin gtav. I dont see why it would be common. Im not saying it runs over 30fps, just that i dont notice it ever dropping.


----------



## Darren

I notice framerate changes pretty easily and it's obvious that it drops in heavy situations, as evidenced by the link I had in my last post. I never said you claimed it ran higher than 30 FPS, but it's noticeable that it does run at 30 FPS and I'm looking forward to PC version where I can run it higher than that. 

As far as I can tell 2K has nothing to do with Rockstar's servers. Even that is irrelevant though because I was talking strictly about what I've seen when just sitting around with my friends and passing the controller around while causing havok in singleplayer. Also I know the difference between framerate and network connection issues, and they don't really look similar at all. 

My main point is that even on the new hardware the game runs at 30 FPS at most, and frequently less. That's pretty disappointing and I look forward to when you can play the game at 60 FPS.

This video shows what the game would look like at 60 FPS. It's "faked" but it still looks really good. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6I6aLCy8Ik


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> I notice framerate changes pretty easily and it's obvious that it drops in heavy situations, as evidenced by the link I had in my last post. I never said you claimed it ran higher than 30 FPS, but it's noticeable that it does run at 30 FPS and I'm looking forward to PC version where I can run it higher than that.
> 
> As far as I can tell 2K has nothing to do with Rockstar's servers. Even that is irrelevant though because I was talking strictly about what I've seen when just sitting around with my friends and passing the controller around while causing havok in singleplayer. Also I know the difference between framerate and network connection issues, and they don't really look similar at all.
> 
> My main point is that even on the new hardware the game runs at 30 FPS at most, and frequently less. That's pretty disappointing and I look forward to when you can play the game at 60 FPS.
> 
> This video shows what the game would look like at 60 FPS. It's "faked" but it still looks really good. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6I6aLCy8Ik



Well, i guess my playstation 4 is just special. But i doubt it.


----------



## Darren

What does your PS4 have to do with anything? It's not specific to any device, just the new generation of consoles runs at 30 FPS and below on GTA V. That's all I'm saying. It's easy to see when you're playing it and the link I had a few posts back confirms that. Also as I said I've seen it on both Xbone and PS4.

Also I initially said frameRATE drop, not frame drop. Two different things. Frame drop would be more likely to look like a connection issue but I'm just saying the actual framerate drops below 30 in intense game situations.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> What does your PS4 have to do with anything? It's not specific to any device, just the new generation of consoles runs at 30 FPS and below on GTA V. That's all I'm saying. It's easy to see when you're playing it and the link I had a few posts back confirms that. Also as I said I've seen it on both Xbone and PS4.
> 
> Also I initially said frameRATE drop, not frame drop. Two different things. Frame drop would be more likely to look like a connection issue but I'm just saying the actual framerate drops below 30 in intense game situations.



Well, i never noticed it when i played it. The only time i noticed the framerate drop was if i was driving full speed for a while, but unless you have a beast of a machine chances are it will drop on a pc doing that too trying to render things that fast.

The game i have notice that had bad framerates were the new assassins creed and the evil within. I thought both games kinda sucked all around.


----------



## NikonGuy

Are you guys actually getting your panties in a wad over the frame rate in a VIDEO GAME? Some people experience issues some don't...


----------



## Darren

Do you even comprehend what forum you're on? Of course that's something we care about. That's like going to a car forum and being annoyed that they care about things like horsepower or torque.

Also you capitalize "VIDEO GAME" like it's something that's irrelevant. Look what subforum you're in.


----------



## NikonGuy

Darren said:


> Do you even comprehend what forum you're on? Of course that's something we care about. That's like going to a car forum and being annoyed that they care about things like horsepower or torque.
> 
> Also you capitalize "VIDEO GAME" like it's something that's irrelevant. Look what subforum you're in.



Its not the fact of what its about. It's how yall fight like little girls over it.


----------



## Darren

We weren't fighting over anything? He was saying he didn't notice it and I was stating that I did and I look forward to when it runs at a higher framerate. Nothing more than that.


----------



## ninjabubbles3

Jesus guys, another one.

Just in case you guys haven't found out yet, since I obviously wont play it

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/rockstar-gta-5-delay,28622.html


----------



## Darren

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Jesus guys, another one.
> 
> Just in case you guys haven't found out yet, since I obviously wont play it
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/rockstar-gta-5-delay,28622.html



Yeah I saw that. If it is indeed a good port I'll be happy in the end. If it's not, there will be hell to pay, and not just from me.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Darren said:


> Yeah I saw that. If it is indeed a good port I'll be happy in the end. If it's not, there will be hell to pay, and not just from me.



Yeah, at least they're attempting to do a good job at porting it over. Too many companies do a shitty job going from console to PC.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah, at least they're attempting to do a good job at porting it over. Too many companies do a shitty job going from console to PC.



Yeah I really do believe it will be a good port. They'd prefer have a good game rather than a rushed game. People always complain about unfinished or poor quality games but also get butthurt when it's delayed to ensure quality. Gotta pick. I'll take a quality game.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Now all we need is the price to come down. I don't buy new games right away anymore. I'm not going to shell out $60 for a game, even if I do have the money for it.


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Now all we need is the price to come down. I don't buy new games right away anymore. I'm not going to shell out $60 for a game, even if I do have the money for it.



I've bought a handful of games at actual full retail price new. Warlords of Draenor and GTA V (360 and I preordered already for PC) are all can think of right now. I would have paid 60 bucks for Skyrim but I got it for Christmas.

I even bought my Xbox 360 specifically for GTA V, and that wasn't exactly cheap. I'm keeping the Xbox for Forza 4 though since I can't find a decent competitor on PC.


----------



## beers

I guess we'll get to see first hand if being on the same x86 arch increases the ease of quality PC ports


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> I guess we'll get to see first hand if being on the same x86 arch increases the ease of quality PC ports



Well it was originally on the 360 and PS3, which weren't x86 as far as I can tell. Also they probably had more pressure from a financial perspective to push the console release first. 

I'm hoping for mod support through Steam Workshop. I also wonder if it will have any other DRM besides Steam. Social Club will be there for sure.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> would have paid 60 bucks for Skyrim but I got it for Christmas.



I got Skyrim during the 2013 Holiday sale for CHEAP.. Not sure about the exact amount (under $15).. Then I got the DLC's.... For free......... 
Anyways, there always seems to be deals a couple months after release.. I'm also going to wait just incase there's an issue..


----------



## ninjabubbles3

And steam always has crazy sales,  as well places like Kingpin or G2A, though now I'm not so sure I would buy from there anymore


----------



## Darren

C4C, I got Skyrim the Christmas after it came out so it was still full price then. Skyrim is one of the games I've seen retain its monetary value the longest. It was hard to find it under 40 for well over a year after it came out. 

Yeah I'm still three days into a fake key issue with G2A. The seller said they issued me a refund but I haven't gotten diddly. G2A is being helpful but the seller is not.


----------



## Darren

These look amazing.

http://www.pcgamer.com/new-gta-5-pc-screenshots-show-detail-and-refinements/


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> These look amazing.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/new-gta-5-pc-screenshots-show-detail-and-refinements/



Wow... If those are raw in-game shots, I'm okay with the release date having been pushed back.. 

Can't wait to see what it'll be like on my computer..


----------



## ninjabubbles3

C4C said:


> Wow... If those are raw in-game shots, I'm okay with the release date having been pushed back..
> 
> Can't wait to see what it'll be like on my computer..



Might not be the greatest.  It's a pretty CPU intensive game.


----------



## C4C

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Might not be the greatest.  It's a pretty CPU intensive game.



Yeah no kidding.. I was freaking out looking at those recommended specs.. Probably due to the open world aspect, graphically it's not that intensive though.


----------



## G80FTW

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Might not be the greatest.  It's a pretty CPU intensive game.



How would you know if the game hasnt even been released yet?


----------



## Darren

G80FTW said:


> How would you know if the game hasnt even been released yet?



By the System Requirements...? A quad core FM2+ chip would not meet the recommended, even though his 280X exceeds them. 

I'm hesitant to hope for maxing it out. I meet recommended in both but expect to be crippled by my AMD architecture on the CPU side.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> By the System Requirements...? A quad core FM2+ chip would not meet the recommended, even though his 280X exceeds them.
> 
> I'm hesitant to hope for maxing it out. I meet recommended in both but expect to be crippled by my AMD architecture on the CPU side.



True thing.. I'm already looking at going Intel within the next year. My little brother has gotten into PC Gaming using my laptop (i7 + GT 540M) and I wanna build him a dedicated machine. He'll probably take my 860K. 

As far as playing GTA IV goes, it runs smoothly maxed out disregarding the occasional stutter for world rendering... I probably won't buy GTA V as a preorder. I just don't have the $$$ right now.


----------



## Renzore101

I'm pretty stoked about PC release. Excited to see where the modding community will take it.


----------



## Darren

Renzore101 said:


> I'm pretty stoked about PC release. Excited to see where the modding community will take it.



I'm just ready to AA the hell out of this game.  Even on current gen consoles it still looks pretty jaggy in some place. I can't even look at the 360 version after getting used to my roommate's PS4.


----------



## Renzore101

I just recently blew the dust off my 360 version to play some new heists. I agree, after going from my relatively newly built gaming PC back to 360, it indeed hurts the eyes. Incredible though that rockstar was able to get the game to run as it does on such outdated hardware.


----------



## Darren

Renzore101 said:


> I just recently blew the dust off my 360 version to play some new heists. I agree, after going from my relatively newly built gaming PC back to 360, it indeed hurts the eyes. Incredible though that rockstar was able to get the game to run as it does on such outdated hardware.



Yeah that's exactly how I feel. It looks pretty mediocre for a 2012/2013 title but man does it look amazing for hardware from 2005ish and less than a GB of RAM in the whole system.


----------



## G80FTW

I gave up on waiting for the PC version.  The PS4 version keeps me occupied enough and I dont even feel like keeping up with the new release dates for PC anymore.

If there is one trend Rockstar needs to kill off, its their absolutely horrible concept of time.  They havent released a single game when they said they would in the past decade.  And its not like they are a small studio with tons of projects, they are alot of studios with a few projects.

Possibly my favorite game developer ever and they are just consistently losing my faith in everything they say.  I still have my GTAV poster that says "coming spring 2013" yet it got released in fall.  Like, they didnt even give out a date that time they just said spring. And spring came and went and they still said it would be spring of 2013. Someone in one of those studios needs to buy a calendar.


----------



## Darren

God it's almost like they want to ship a complete and finished game.


----------



## Shane

Darren said:


> God it's almost like they want to ship a complete and finished game.



if only every games developers were like this,So many PC games coming out in "Alpha" these days that charge you full price for the game,Then development really halts to a stop.

I have faith in Rockstar will do a good job with the PC version,Doubt il be getting it on PC when its released though as i already have it on PS4..il most likely pick it up at a later date when i can get it cheap and the modders have had plenty of time to figure out how things work and they can make stable mods for it.


----------



## Darren

I'm still so ingrained into PC gaming that I will always take that as a preference. I didn't get a console until the past 2 years, and specifically to play GTA V and Forza 4. For most people I wouldn't recommend spending 60 bucks for it out of the gate but for me it's worth it.


----------



## G80FTW

Darren said:


> God it's almost like they want to ship a complete and finished game.



Has nothing to do it with it.  

Im not complaining at all about how long they spend on the game. I am complaining about them just spouting random dates that they never meet, or even come close to, or even get a finished product within the same year as the original date.

Its almost like Duke Nukem.  I mean, my god. And that was a horrible disaster of a game, mostly because from what I hear it kept getting scrapped and started over and over until developers just said f-it and put something together in 15 minutes to please everyone.

Now, given that they have spent 2 years on the PC version of GTAV, I would expect to see an ENTIRE different game. But, we wont. We wont get 2 years of further development.  What we better get, which I think might even be too much to ask for, is the same game that has absolutely no bugs.


----------



## C4C

I'm curious to see how lower end CPU's perform. (Why I haven't pre-ordered)

GPU power, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Darren

I'm interested to see if it's even possible to run it on my laptop.

As far as bugs are concerned there will be some. No question. There's only so much a development team can do for bug finding and quashing without releasing the whole game. Having millions of users will find and isolate bugs that the devs wouldn't be able to find on their own.


----------



## Geoff

I don't know if I should pre-order or not.  You get a ton of in-game cash if you do, but $60 is a lot when I already own it for the 360 and One.


----------



## Renzore101

Geoff said:


> I don't know if I should pre-order or not.  You get a ton of in-game cash if you do, but $60 is a lot when I already own it for the 360 and One.



Not that big of a deal, just do some heists at release!


----------



## Darren

http://www.rockstargames.com/

60 FPS PC Trailer. All aboard the hype train. Looks amazing.


----------



## WeatherMan

Considering I haven't even played Skyrim yet, I doubt my PC will be able to cope with this lol


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> http://www.rockstargames.com/
> 
> 60 FPS PC Trailer. All aboard the hype train. Looks amazing.



If I buy it, this will be the third time I spent $60 for GTA V.  I bought it for the 360 on release day, than for the One, and now for PC.


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> If I buy it, this will be the third time I spent $60 for GTA V.  I bought it for the 360 on release day, than for the One, and now for PC.



This is my second but I also bought a 360 specifically for this game the first time around... Worth.


----------



## zeppelin04

This game is the one thing that is getting me to explore 4k gaming rigs.  Its expensive but I hope by the time I have the money some decent price drops will happen.


----------



## C4C

zeppelin04 said:


> This game is the one thing that is getting me to explore 4k gaming rigs.  Its expensive but I hope by the time I have the money some decent price drops will happen.



For sure.. There will probably be some price competitions if AMD ever decideds to release their next lineup of graphics cards. 

Currently Nvidia's GTX 970/980 SLI setup seems to be the popular route..


----------



## spirit

C4C said:


> Currently Nvidia's GTX 970/980 SLI setup seems to be the popular route..



Do you know if the 760 is OK with this game? I've got a 4GB card and only at 1080p and I have my i5 overclocked so I assume it will be OK?


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Do you know if the 760 is OK with this game? I've got a 4GB card and only at 1080p and I have my i5 overclocked so I assume it will be OK?



Nobody does at the moment but you are definitely on the passing side of recommended system requirements. You'll be able to play it on high I'd wager but that's really just guesswork. Probably pretty accurate given how the game looks though.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Nobody does at the moment but you are definitely on the passing side of recommended system requirements. You'll be able to play it on high I'd wager but that's really just guesswork. Probably pretty accurate given how the game looks though.



Ah I've only just noticed they've pushed the Windows release date back to the 14th. Wasn't it originally going to come out on January 27th for Windows?


----------



## Renzore101

spirit said:


> Ah I've only just noticed they've pushed the Windows release date back to the 14th. Wasn't it originally going to come out on January 27th for Windows?



Yes, it was originally but they pushed it back.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Ah I've only just noticed they've pushed the Windows release date back to the 14th. Wasn't it originally going to come out on January 27th for Windows?



Don't even get me started. It's been pushed back 3 times now if you include it being pushed past when the Xbone and PS4 came out. Just over a week away now and it's too "late" to push it again. Hopefully they'll let us preload because it's supposed to be HUGE.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Don't even get me started. It's been pushed back 3 times now if you include it being pushed past when the Xbone and PS4 came out. Just over a week away now and it's too "late" to push it again. Hopefully they'll let us preload because it's supposed to be HUGE.



There won't be any excuses for glaringly obvious bugs or poor performance on good hardware then!  

Either they're trying to milk the last drop of hype that they can and cash in on a game that is now well over a year old or they want it to work flawlessly when it comes out for Windows. Let's hope it's more of the latter than the former, eh?


----------



## Darren

There will be some issues. No doubt. I expect it to run fairly well but that's about it. Bugs that are fixable I can deal with. Shitty performance 6 years after its release on much newer hardware is not acceptable. Yes I'm looking at you GTA IV.


----------



## Darren

Preload is now available. Better get started. I'm at 29.5GB out of 59.0GB... 3 hours 27 minutes to go.

Most of my games are under 10GB and this one is over 50. The future is here.


----------



## WeatherMan

Hey Darren where did you pre order from?

What is the pre-load?


----------



## Darren

I got my preorder from Steam. If you want the game on Steam you'll have to buy it through there as it doesn't use Steamworks. Meaning you can buy the game directly from Rockstar and not even deal with Steam if you don't want to. 

Preload just lets you download the game before it's released. Useful for people with slow connections and/or a huge game like this. 60GB can take some people over two days to download so they pushed it out a week early to allow for that. In theory the game will just go live on the 14th. What time zone it's dependent on I don't know. Might just be midnight based on your location.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Preload is now available. Better get started. I'm at 29.5GB out of 59.0GB... 3 hours 27 minutes to go.
> 
> Most of my games are under 10GB and this one is over 50. The future is here.



OMFG! 

That'll be one to install on the 3TB HDD then!


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> OMFG!
> 
> That'll be one to install on the 3TB HDD then!



I tried to clear off space on my SSD for it because I know I'm going to be playing it all the time but I just couldn't get enough cleared off. I've only got basic programs and my OS and it's still at 55GB free or so. I'd want at least 80 free to consider putting it on there to make sure the speed of the drive was still okay.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> I tried to clear off space on my SSD for it because I know I'm going to be playing it all the time but I just couldn't get enough cleared off. I've only got basic programs and my OS and it's still at 55GB free or so. I'd want at least 80 free to consider putting it on there to make sure the speed of the drive was still okay.



Yeah with a 120GB drive that's what you'll find. I had 128GB SSDs for ages because they were much cheaper than 256GB ones and I always ended up with around 30-40GB free with only Windows 7/8/8.1 and programs installed on it.

I've got a 250GB SSD now and with Windows and all of my programs installed (apart from Just Cause 2 which is on my 3TB disk) I have 141GB free.


----------



## Darren

I kind of regret getting this SSD honestly. I love the speediness of it, but for paying over 100 bucks I really should have just waited another year and gotten more space. Oh well. It was an upgrade along with my CPU from the prize draw a while back.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> I kind of regret getting this SSD honestly. I love the speediness of it, but for paying over 100 bucks I really should have just waited another year and gotten more space. Oh well. It was an upgrade along with my CPU from the prize draw a while back.



Remember that in 2013 the price of 250GB SSDs was around about twice of what they are now (or perhaps a bit less than that, but still expensive!) 

I bought my first SSD, a 128GB Crucial M4, in October 2011 for £160 ($240 USD at current exchange rates!) and I paid £135 ($200) or so for a 128GB OCZ Vertex 4 in February 2013 if that makes you feel any better.  I'd say the prices are falling faster now then they were a few years ago as you can see. 

In a year those who bought 250GB SSDs this year or last year will be wishing they waited for a year and gotten 500GB ones (though I think £130 for a 500GB 850 EVO is very reasonable now - that's what Dad paid for his a month ago, but in a year they'll be under £100, mark my words). 

So you know, the prices change and you can install games onto your HDD and they'll still work really well. If you want to save space on your SSD if you're running tight I recommend disabling hibernate in Windows. Saved me about 10-15GB, but honestly 50GB of free space on 120GB is pretty good!

My Surface Pro has a 64GB SSD and even with hibernate enabled on that I have 23GB free - not too bad considering I have some Adobe apps on it.  I put a 32GB SD card in it to store music and stuff like that on. 

But 50GB for a game seems a bit over the top to me!


----------



## Darren

65GB is the system requirements. For how massive that game is it doesn't surprise me. I know the PS4 version is about that size. Probably a little smaller.


----------



## Shane

Pretty disappointing there's no steam cloud on the steam version,The amount of times ive had to re-play GTA IV because of corrupt save file or computer problem was silly.at least with steam cloud your game save is safe.

Of course you can re-add the game save file downloaded from the internet from someone else but its just hassle.

Not sure if im going to buy it yet,im 50/50.

I already have it on PS4 and maybe a quarter of the way through the single player but i find missions hard with the controller,especially when you have to snipe..i have like £25 in my steam wallet so might use that towards it.


----------



## Darren

I may be wrong but I could see cloud saving through Social Club. I don't know if that's a thing or not.


----------



## Shane

Darren said:


> I may be wrong but I could see cloud saving through Social Club. I don't know if that's a thing or not.



Does the steam version require you to still use Social club?
I remember Social club been a nightmare too.


----------



## Darren

Shane said:


> Does the steam version require you to still use Social club?
> I remember Social club been a nightmare too.



I believe so yes. You need it to crossover your account anyway from previous gen. Social Club actually worked pretty well in GTA IV. You probably are remembering Games for Windows Live being a nightmare. Which it absolutely was. Good riddance.


----------



## Shane

Darren said:


> I believe so yes. You need it to crossover your account anyway from previous gen. Social Club actually worked pretty well in GTA IV. You probably are remembering Games for Windows Live being a nightmare. Which it absolutely was. Good riddance.



GFWL..that was the one,It always kept saying my password was wrong iirc i had to keep re-setting it,Was a nightmare. 

I'm considering getting a Radeon R9 290X Gaming Edition 8192MB,I really do have a feeling my 670 2gb wont cut GTA V with all the bells and whistles enabled due to its limited 2gb Vram.

i know 8GB is a bit excessive for 1080p but who knows if il upgrade my monitor in the future so id rather get the 8gb version over the 4gb version.

il see how my 670 handles it first.


----------



## spirit

That sounds like a plan Shane. I might get this game a little while after it comes out (I'll read the reviews and wait for the price to fall) but I won't be upgrading my (less than a year old!) GTX 760 4GB just to play this game haha.  It should play the game fine at 1080p.


----------



## Shane

spirit said:


> That sounds like a plan Shane. I might get this game a little while after it comes out (I'll read the reviews and wait for the price to fall) but I won't be upgrading my (less than a year old!) GTX 760 4GB just to play this game haha.  It should play the game fine at 1080p.



In all honesty,I think GTA V on PC is going to be really good,I mean it looked superb on the PS4,I'm just looking forward to been able to shoot with the mouse,I cant aim to save my life on the PS4 controller lol.

I think your 760 4gb will be no problem for GTA V though.

Maybe im a bit crazy,I was looking at the Radeon R9 295 *X2* 8192MB as id be selling my PS4 so il get more funds from that...but then id need to upgrade my Power supply lol..meh,Il stick with a single core GPU.


----------



## C4C

Shane said:


> In all honesty,I think GTA V on PC is going to be really good,I mean it looked superb on the PS4,I'm just looking forward to been able to shoot with the mouse,I cant aim to save my life on the PS4 controller lol.
> 
> I think your 760 4gb will be no problem for GTA V though.
> 
> Maybe im a bit crazy,I was looking at the Radeon R9 295 *X2* 8192MB as id be selling my PS4 so il get more funds from that...but then id need to upgrade my Power supply lol..meh,Il stick with a single core GPU.



I think you'll do fine with a single core hahahaha.... 

Just got GTA IV for $4... I think I'm set for a few months while I wait for the first few patches and figure out if I should be a n00b again..


----------



## Darren

GTA IV is going to make your Athlon cry. It made my 8320 choke up on many occasions.


----------



## Motoxrdude

So stoked for GTA V. Less then a day until it FINALLY comes out for PC. I took the day off from work


----------



## Darren

Motoxrdude said:


> So stoked for GTA V. Less then a day until it FINALLY comes out for PC. I took the day off from work



I feel like I'm the only person in this thread that's actually excited about this. Now I guess there are two. 

It's going to hit at 6PM Central time on Monday evening for me here in Kansas.

https://twitter.com/RockstarSupport/status/586548154918645761


----------



## Troncoso

Darren said:


> I feel like I'm the only person in this thread that's actually excited about this. Now I guess there are two.
> 
> It's going to hit at 6PM Central time on Monday evening for me here in Kansas.
> 
> https://twitter.com/RockstarSupport/status/586548154918645761



Considering most people already played it on console over the past year and a half, there's not much to be excited about. I personally don't care for mods, so that doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Darren

I've played it and beaten it on my 360. Probably more excited now than I was for the original launch.


----------



## tylerjrb

I can't wait to play it, really looking forward to it tomorrow. Hopefully it plays as well as they say. Should look pretty awesome on 4k.

I played a little on the 360 but really want to get into it on the PC.


----------



## Renzore101

Just purchased it on Steam last night, super excited! Incredible how large games are getting these days. The 60 GB game folder is taking a sizable chunk out of my 2nd SSD.


----------



## Darren

T Minus 6 hours and 29 minutes. My body is ready.



Renzore101 said:


> Just purchased it on Steam last night, super excited! Incredible how large games are getting these days. The 60 GB game folder is taking a sizable chunk out of my 2nd SSD.





I tried to clear off space on my SSD but it's only a 120GB with 111GB of usable space. If I did manage to squeeze GTA on there the drive would be completely full, not what you want for an SSD to maintain top performance.


----------



## Shane

Renzore101 said:


> Just purchased it on Steam last night, super excited! Incredible how large games are getting these days. The 60 GB game folder is taking a sizable chunk out of my 2nd SSD.



Yeah i was quite shocked at the size,They're only going to get bigger too. 

I really need to get an additional 250gb SSD,i have a 500GB 5400rpm hard drive in my system too but i don't really like using it for games for obvious reasons,Just apps etc.

Anyone updated their Nvidia drivers yet for GTA?

SLI and 3D Vision support


			
				Nvidia said:
			
		

> Just in time for the highly anticipated title Grand Theft Auto V, this new GeForce Game Ready driver ensures you'll have the best possible gaming experience. With support for GeForce SLI technology and one-click game setting optimizations within GeForce Experience, you'll have the best possible performance and image quality during gameplay. In addition, this driver is aligned with today's launch of the world's fastest gaming GPU; the GeForce GTX Titan X.




Some people are reporting these drivers causing issues with Battlefield Hardline though,Sure Nvidia will sort that swiftly.

*EDIT - Yes for those that play BF4/Hardline i wouldn't recommend installing these drivers just yet.*


----------



## Darren

Well I can run it pretty much maxed out minus a few small things and get 60FPS at 1080P. Get frame dip at times but overall it runs solid. Runs better than GTA IV does on settings even lower than this. 

Rockstar done good.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm not spending $60 on it. I'm gonna wait for the price to come down.


----------



## Renzore101

Darren said:


> Well I can run it pretty much maxed out minus a few small things and get 60FPS at 1080P. Get frame dip at times but overall it runs solid. Runs better than GTA IV does on settings even lower than this.
> 
> Rockstar done good.



Your lucky, at the moment game is unplayable on my rig, instant crashes that are unrecoverable. I am having to manually power off my PC. It's like it's going into an infinite loop.


----------



## Darren

Renzore101 said:


> Your lucky, at the moment game is unplayable on my rig, instant crashes that are unrecoverable. I am having to manually power off my PC. It's like it's going into an infinite loop.



I've got a couple friends with that issue. I think it's an issue with the Social Club launcher and it will crash. Unsure of a workaround but I would expect one within the next day or two.


----------



## tylerjrb

I always use my SSD for OS, apps and most programs. I have all my games on my 7200rpm HDD, it loads fast enough and there's got to be about 1TB of games on it.

Looking forward to GTA V when I get home at 1pm . Hopefully it doesn't crash.


----------



## Renzore101

Darren said:


> I've got a couple friends with that issue. I think it's an issue with the Social Club launcher and it will crash. Unsure of a workaround but I would expect one within the next day or two.


I think I found a solution. First of all I did a clean install of the newest Nvidia drivers, but most importantly, I changed my paging file size to "system managed" as I had it set to a smaller size with the Samsung Magician software (Maximum Reliability setting). I hope this does not destroy my SSD, but I am noticing that the game has yet to crash after changing this to system managed. Perhaps this early build has some issues with memory leaks?


----------



## Darren

I tweaked a few settings, knocked a couple down (no noticeable visual difference) and several up a notch or two and I'm basically getting 60 FPS locked except in certain demanding situations. Haven't seen it below 45ish though. Really really impressed by that. Amazing job. I gotta try this out on my laptop now! I still drop into the 20's in FPS on GTA IV with "lower" settings. Pathetic. 

I'll eventually stop fangirling, but today is not that day. I'm beyond pleased at how well this turned out.


----------



## tylerjrb

just had about an hour or so into the campaign. Got to say love it and the performance is awesome. I have everything maxed out at 4k with Anti-aliasing on 2x (not really needed for 4k) and my gpus are running at about 50-60% usage constantly. I havent seen it come down below 60fps yet. Really impressed.

Gonna try what you say aswell darren adjust settings etc, no point burning power if there isnt any visual difference.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just bought the game from cj's keys for £33.99, which was a mistake.

I thought it went through steam, but you have to download it through Social Club, currently downloading at 60Kb/s


----------



## Darren

I get some situations where it will drop to 30FPS and kind of stay there for a few seconds and then jump back up to 60ish. Might be the beta drivers. I've heard performance without the beta drivers though for AMD isn't that good.

The foliage is absolutely killing my performance. Especially the bigger shrubs. As to be expected though.


----------



## Troncoso

I'm reading all over the place that this game has issues with crashing. Steam rating sure is suffering for it, too.


----------



## C4C

Troncoso said:


> I'm reading all over the place that this game has issues with crashing. Steam rating sure is suffering for it, too.



Yeah my friend is having issues with his i7/GTX 770.. 

I know for sure my CPU will have a problem running, GPU no problem (high-max settings?)..


----------



## Darren

I've had rock solid performance and no crashing whatsoever. It did once but it was probably my fault. I have a friend that has the launcher crashing and has yet to play it yet. I spent a good 45 mins helping him out and conceded to just have him submit a ticket to Rockstar, because I was stumped.

Also if any of you want to play online with somebody I'm most certainly down. I'm F33D ME (similar avatar to CoFo) on Steam and Denther9 on Social Club.

C4C, my 7970 is clocked at GHz Edition speeds (lower than yours) and I can max out pretty much except for some of the highest settings. Using FXAA only and no MSAA. I'm a stickler about "jaggies" and it looks good with FXAA at 1080p. My processor only runs at about 40-50 percent usage and seems to use 7 of my 8 cores, with an even distribution of the workload across them all. I actually would expect you to have pretty good performance, pretty close to mine. That extra 100MHz on your CPU speed versus mine will help a little bit and the core per core performance of our chips is pretty similar. You'll be happy. :good:


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> C4C, my 7970 is clocked at GHz Edition speeds (lower than yours) and I can max out pretty much except for some of the highest settings. Using FXAA only and no MSAA. I'm a stickler about "jaggies" and it looks good with FXAA at 1080p. My processor only runs at about 40-50 percent usage and seems to use 7 of my 8 cores, with an even distribution of the workload across them all. I actually would expect you to have pretty good performance, pretty close to mine. That extra 100MHz on your CPU speed versus mine will help a little bit and the core per core performance of our chips is pretty similar. You'll be happy. :good:




I hope so! I'm currently playing GTA IV maxed out (smoothly) with lag spikes when the world is loading initially or I'm using mods to travel 150mph 

I won't be worried if I have to settle for high settings as the game looks stellar.. I would like to prioritize a CPU cooler purchase over GTA V though.

btw: just noticed I'm past 1k posts... you know, like 18 later 

Edit: a few people have seen speeds of 4.5GHz on this 860K with the proper cooler and thermal paste.. I currently use Catalyst Control Center to overclock and it crashes when testing 4.3GHz so I'm stuck at 4.2 and toasty temps of 72C or so. I'll have to give my mobo a chance to OC like I did with the A8 before setting the 860K in..


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> I currently use Catalyst Control Center to overclock



I found your problem.

It's generally better practice to overclock via the BIOS. I don't really have a good reason but that's just what I've heard and it makes sense for stability reasons I guess since it's overclocked on boot and not something that's controlled by a program. "Lower level" I guess would be a better way to put it. Also what kind of overclocks you can get vary from chip to chip depending on the cut of silicon the chip is made out of. I easily achieved 4.0GHz on my 955 while I know some people struggled with a 965 (955 = 3.2 stock and 965 is 3.4) to even break 3.8GHz. Just depends really.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> I found your problem.
> 
> It's generally better practice to overclock via the BIOS. I don't really have a good reason but that's just what I've heard and it makes sense for stability reasons I guess since it's overclocked on boot and not something that's controlled by a program. "Lower level" I guess would be a better way to put it. Also what kind of overclocks you can get vary from chip to chip depending on the cut of silicon the chip is made out of. I easily achieved 4.0GHz on my 955 while I know some people struggled with a 965 (955 = 3.2 stock and 965 is 3.4) to even break 3.8GHz. Just depends really.


Catalyst Control Center is used to overclock the video card.  What do you use for overclocking AMD cards then?


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Catalyst Control Center is used to overclock the video card.  What do you use for overclocking AMD cards then?



Sorry should have said better to use the BIOS to overclock CPU's. GPU's need to be overclocked via software and CCC is normally what I've used for that. CPU though I'd advise the BIOS.


----------



## Shane

GTA V runs beautiful on my machine,Constant 60 FPS and doesnt budge with most of the settings pretty much maxed out (Vsync on of course)..not tried turning it off yet to see my full fps.

The gripe im having with GTA V atm,I cant seem to set it to run at 120hz..in the graphics settings its set at 60 and wont let me change it. (its greyed out)
Maybe i can edit the games .Ini file manually and change it.

Also,Whats the point in the Benchmark tool,It doesn't run then give you a final score?..or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## C4C

I believe benchmark just runs endlessly like in GTA IV (or is it supposed to end)... Really you just look at the image and FPS as they fly by.

I like to use the in-game steam FPS counter that's really tiny and nicely fits in the top left of games..

I'll for sure try to OC with my Mobo tomorrow (this) morning. Have to go to sleep first though, it's 12:40am and prom is later today


----------



## Darren

I'm about to install it on my laptop and see how that goes.


----------



## Renzore101

Shane said:


> GTA V runs beautiful on my machine,Constant 60 FPS and doesnt budge with most of the settings pretty much maxed out (Vsync on of course)..not tried turning it off yet to see my full fps.
> 
> The gripe im having with GTA V atm,I cant seem to set it to run at 120hz..in the graphics settings its set at 60 and wont let me change it. (its greyed out)
> Maybe i can edit the games .Ini file manually and change it.
> 
> Also,Whats the point in the Benchmark tool,It doesn't run then give you a final score?..or am i doing something wrong?



On my rig I am having some fps dips with settings maxxed out I will have to play around a tune some things down. I do not think the Nvidia Geforce Experience program is setting the graphics settings optimally quite yet.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Anyone else having problems with the game randomly crashing every few hours?


----------



## Shane

Motoxrdude said:


> Anyone else having problems with the game randomly crashing every few hours?



Yup,I did but then got Steam to validate all the files and it found one missing,I've not played it since so don't know if its still crashing or not.


----------



## Darren

I haven't had any issues except sometimes when tabbing out. Normally I get impatient then the game freaks out because I try and switch back and forth too fast.


----------



## Darren

Few tweak guides. See what settings you can crank and what should be turned down for the ultimate performance a visual quality balance. 

http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/1909-gta-v-graphics-optimization-guide
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/gu...mance-guide#grand-theft-auto-v-shader-quality


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> I haven't had any issues except sometimes when tabbing out. Normally I get impatient then the game freaks out because I try and switch back and forth too fast.



GTA IV likes to crash when alt + tabbed


----------



## Darren

C4C said:


> GTA IV likes to crash and run like bollocks



Fixed that for you.

I've learned that for alt tabbing issues in GTA V if you bring up your task manager and select the program, and then click "Switch To" it actually works really well. Normally this doesn't do anything in most other games that have issues like this but for this one it does the trick.

Also I'm addicted to this game all over again.


----------



## Geoff

Darren said:


> I haven't had any issues except sometimes when tabbing out. Normally I get impatient then the game freaks out because I try and switch back and forth too fast.


Are you playing the game at the same resolution as your desktop?


----------



## Darren

Geoff said:


> Are you playing the game at the same resolution as your desktop?



Yes. I have noticed that it will sometimes make it act like the game is in a window and have the borders and I'll sometimes need to hit ALT+Enter to get it to go to fullscreen again. I've had this issue with other games. Using the Switch To button in the Task Manager has worked everytime since I started doing that though so I don't have any issues now.


----------



## Prayercall

my game crashes during the video parts of the game. It crashed at the part where trevor jumps on the train with the bike to reach michael etc. and also when they are in the helicoptor after bank rob the bank. after constantly repeating it over and over finally I was able to move passed it


----------



## Darren

I started delving into mods. Anybody else played around with them yet? 

Angry Planes, Vehicle Cannon, and Riot Mode are particularly fun. Also trying out some car handling tweaks. Got one that makes the Entity XF going 270mph in game. All cars in the game are capped at 140mph or so by default. Makes the map feel tiny when I can drive that fast. Handling was adjusted to deal with the speed and it actually works really well.


----------



## Shane

Darren said:


> I started delving into mods. Anybody else played around with them yet?
> 
> Angry Planes, Vehicle Cannon, and Riot Mode are particularly fun. Also trying out some car handling tweaks. Got one that makes the Entity XF going 270mph in game. All cars in the game are capped at 140mph or so by default. Makes the map feel tiny when I can drive that fast. Handling was adjusted to deal with the speed and it actually works really well.



Yup,I been teleporting and blowing the crap out of everything. 

This is why i bought the PC version,I mod and have fun on the PC version and stick to the story and do the missions on PS4.


----------

